# delire sur macbook pro !!



## wolverine (24 Mai 2006)

allez voir ca c'est tres sympa 

http://www.tuaw.com/2006/05/24/found-footage-smack-your-macbook-pro/


----------



## wolverine (24 Mai 2006)

bien sur cliquer sur play pour voir la video !


----------



## Aerochris (24 Mai 2006)

Excellent!!! quel est ce petit logiciel qui permet de changer de fenetre comme ca?


----------



## wolverine (24 Mai 2006)

franchement j'en sais rien !


----------



## wolverine (24 Mai 2006)

je me demande d'ailleur si c'est pas une ruse avec des raccourcis claviers !


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mai 2006)

Apparemment il utilise le "Sudden motion sensor" du PB/MBP pour obtenir cet effet...

Il y a quelques softs intéressants ici


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mai 2006)

Trop fort


----------



## slimtonio (25 Mai 2006)

vous pensez que ca fonctionne sur macbook aussi?


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

oui


----------



## butok (25 Mai 2006)

et c'est pas genre la meilleur idée du siècle pour bousille son matos ?


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Mai 2006)

Je suis mort de rire, sérieux , je trouve ça énorme, bien que je suis un peu perplexe sur la façon dont ça peut marcher, ça serait pas plutôt un effet normal et il fait croire qu'il tape sur le MBP pour faire plus "style" ??

N'empêche si ça marche , ça cartonne  !! ^^


----------



## ultrabody (29 Mai 2006)

le soft : desktop manager (c'est gratuit)

on peut modifier les raccourcis clavier, et changer les transitions des bureaux

on peut avoir au maximum 9 bureaux je crois. 


pour ma part, j'utilise la transition en cube...


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Mai 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> le soft : desktop manager (c'est gratuit)
> 
> on peut modifier les raccourcis clavier, et changer les transitions des bureaux
> 
> ...


 

Et ça marche vraiment en tapant sur les côtés de son MacBook Pro ?  .

Si c'est ça je vais le prendre direct alors


----------



## sebaurel (29 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Et ça marche vraiment en tapant sur les côtés de son MacBook Pro ?  .
> 
> Si c'est ça je vais le prendre direct alors



Je l'utilise aussi. C'est gratuit, pourquoi t'en priver.
Pour changer de bureau, j'utilise les racourcis clavier (Pomme+alt+1,2,3,...), ma femme prefere les miniatures avec la souris.

Mais je doute fortement qu'une petite tape sur le coté puisse faire le changement. Pour moi, c'est un montage ou un trucage. Ca métonnerais que le "Sudden motion sensor" soit aussi sensible. En tout cas, sur mon PB, je n'ai pas cette option sur "desktop manager".


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Mai 2006)

sebaurel a dit:
			
		

> Je l'utilise aussi. C'est gratuit, pourquoi t'en priver.
> Pour changer de bureau, j'utilise les racourcis clavier (Pomme+alt+1,2,3,...), ma femme prefere les miniatures avec la souris.
> 
> Mais je doute fortement qu'une petite tape sur le coté puisse faire le changement. Pour moi, c'est un montage ou un trucage. Ca métonnerais que le "Sudden motion sensor" soit aussi sensible. En tout cas, sur mon PB, je n'ai pas cette option sur "desktop manager".


 
Lol oki et c'est vraiment pratique les multiples bureaux virtuels ?? Parce que en faite c'est vrai que dès fois ça me soule de niaviguer entre mes 10000 fenetres Web , Itunes, Finder, Photoshop, etc..... Donc si ça peut m'aider pourquoi pas mais que ca m'ennuie pas par contre . Et je veux aussi que ca soit rapide


----------



## sebaurel (29 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Lol oki et c'est vraiment pratique les multiples bureaux virtuels ?? Parce que en faite c'est vrai que dès fois ça me soule de niaviguer entre mes 10000 fenetres Web , Itunes, Finder, Photoshop, etc..... Donc si ça peut m'aider pourquoi pas mais que ca m'ennuie pas par contre . Et je veux aussi que ca soit rapide


Cest rapide, sur un PB 1,67 ave 1go de ram.

Le seul truc qui me gonfle un peu, cest quand une fenêtre souvre à limproviste (comme les conversations ichat ou msn) elle se met sur le bureau en cours, il faut la replacer sur le bon bureau. 
Ensuite quand tu as une fenêtre dune application ouverte ça ne sert plus a rien de cliquer sur son icône, il ne mettra pas le bureau ou elle est ouverte en avant. Il faut chercher dans tous tes bureaux, sinon tu as les miniatures mais il ne faut pas quelle soit en second plan.

Sinon, cest super pour travailler sans être encombré par des fenêtres "parasites", jai créé un bureau Mail, Amsn, internet, Itune, Travail, VirtualPC,
javais aussi créé un bureau Eyetv, mais il gère mal le changement de bureau en mode plein écran.


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Mai 2006)

Je viens de trouver un truc mortel, ça pourrait presque être ce que le mec nous montrait avec sa tape sur le MBP. 

Mais déjà cette vidéo elle est mortelle. A ce qu'il paraît on aurait besoin de Parallèls Work Station et de virtue desktops et de les configurer pour pouvoir avoir Windaube , Linux et Mac OS X en moins de deux. Si vraiment ça marche comme ça, je crois qu'on vient de mettre la main sur LA machine ultime. Et je l'achète à 4000000000000000000 %  

S'il vous plaît une âme charitable pour me confirmer que cette vidéo n'est pas truqué et que ça marche vraiment comme ça.   :top:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mai 2006)

Déjà bu 

En fait manque plus qu'un hack pour que le macbook pleure si tu le berces pas


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu
> 
> En fait manque plus qu'un hack pour que le macbook pleure si tu le berces pas


 
Si tu me le programmes ça, je te le télécharge


----------



## sebaurel (29 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Si tu me le programmes ça, je te le télécharge


Je ne pense pas qu&#8217;il y ait besoin de programmer quoi que ce soit. il suffit d'avoir "Virtue desktop" (et pas desktop manager) et "Parallèls Work Station" d&#8217;installé, ainsi que les autres OS.
Ensuite, c&#8217;est une question de paramétrage, tu attribues un bureau pour chaque OS.

Trop fort les mac intel !!

Edit: houps j'avais pas remarqué que tu voulais un mac pleurnichard


----------



## ultrabody (29 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> E*t ça marche vraiment en tapant sur les côtés de son MacBook Pro* ?  .
> 
> Si c'est ça je vais le prendre direct alors



non pas du tout !!
lol

en fait, on peut régler la vitesse de transition.
donc, le mec sur la vidéo a dû un mettre un temp de transition ( à chaque changement de bureau).
il fait sa combinaison de touche puis tapes sur le côté de l'écran.
avec un peu de synchronisation, c'est assez bleuffant effectivement.

^^

toi aussi tu pourras faire une vidéo bientot


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Mai 2006)

sebaurel a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu&#8217;il y ait besoin de programmer quoi que ce soit. il suffit d'avoir "Virtue desktop" (et pas desktop manager) et "Parallèls Work Station" d&#8217;installé, ainsi que les autres OS.
> Ensuite, c&#8217;est une question de paramétrage, tu attribues un bureau pour chaque OS.
> 
> Trop fort les mac intel !!
> ...


 

Lol sebaurel   . Mais j'ai lu que en faite Virtue ( et non pas virtuel comme je le lis à chaque fois, rha mon cerveau  ) desktop était basé justement sur la base de Desktop Manager. 

En tout cas moi ca me botte trop , comme ca je peux faire du Photoshop et hop je "switche" sur Mac OS X pour finir un truc sur Final Cut pro   ( c'ets qu'un exemple) mais moi ça me botte de trop :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:




			
				ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu pourras faire une vidéo bientot


 
Y'a intérêt que je le fasse, comme ça je vais pouvoir bluffer toute ma famille et mes potes ^^


----------



## sebaurel (29 Mai 2006)

Si, si, ça à l'air de marcher !! Pour PPC et intel equipé du motion sensor.

http://blog.medallia.com/2006/05/smacbook_pro.html
(Lien posté sur un autre sujet ici)

Je vous dirais quand je testerais, mais je promet rien sur les résultats.


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Mai 2006)

sebaurel a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, ça à l'air de marcher !! Pour PPC et intel equipé du motion sensor.
> 
> http://blog.medallia.com/2006/05/smacbook_pro.html
> (Lien posté sur un autre sujet ici)
> ...


 
Fais pas ton modeste sebaurel, on compte tous sur toi pour nous montrer comment faire ( en tout cas moi je suis impatient à 9000000000 % pour savoir si ca marche aussi bien  , et tu pourras nous faire aussi un petit "tape-style ??"   )


----------



## darkbeno (29 Mai 2006)

l'article sur info-du-net.com, ou lisez ci-dessous :

_Toujours prête à repousser les limites l'informatique n'a de cesse d'évoluer, et de manière parfois assez surprenante. Avec ses MacIntel et son logiciel BootCamp, Apple nous montrait que l'on pouvait avoir MacOS et Windows sur le même ordinateur. Toujours chez Apple, découvrez que l'on peut maintenant mettre des gifles à son ordinateur pour changer de fenêtre.

Qui a dit que la violence ne résolvait pas les problèmes ?

Une petite claque à droite, on passe au bureau suivant. Une autre claque à gauche, on revient au bureau précédent. C'est le principe inventé par Erling Ellingsen, développeur dans une entreprise nommée Medallia, avec son logiciel SmackBook Pro. S'inspirant du concept déjà connu et utilisé des bureaux virtuels, qui permettent de mieux organiser son travail plutôt que d'entasser de nombreuses fenêtres sur un seul et même écran, il l'adapte maintenant au goût du jour et se sert d'une fonction bien particulière des derniers MacBook Pro. En effet, il n'a pas inventé de moyen de détecter le moment où on met une claque à son ordinateur, mais il se sert de la fonction de protection intégrés au disque dur de l'ordinateur. Cette fonction détecte les mouvements subis par l'ordinateur et permet ainsi de protéger le disque dur des chocs brutaux qui pourraient l'endommager. Cette fonction peut donc être exploitée pour bien d'autres utilisation, comme celle-ci. Ainsi, une petite tape sur le côté de l'écran sera détectée et ordonnera, après passage par le programme en question, le changement de bureau selon le côté où la tape a été reçue. Bien entendu, inutile de gifler violemment son pauvre ordinateur, une petite tape suffit... Le créateur a d'ailleurs diffusé une vidéo dans laquelle il montre en images le fonctionnement de son petit programme, qui semble fonctionner à merveille. Passé le côté drôle de la chose, il affirme que cette fonction permet un gain de temps non négligeable._


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Mai 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> l'article sur info-du-net.com, ou lisez ci-dessous :
> 
> _Toujours prête à repousser les limites l'informatique n'a de cesse d'évoluer, et de manière parfois assez surprenante. Avec ses MacIntel et son logiciel BootCamp, Apple nous montrait que l'on pouvait avoir MacOS et Windows sur le même ordinateur. Toujours chez Apple, découvrez que l'on peut maintenant mettre des gifles à son ordinateur pour changer de fenêtre._
> 
> ...


 

Donc c'est 99,99 % officiel que Windows et MAC OS X cohabite si "nativement" c'ets une excellente nouvelle dis donc.

Mais pour la "tape-style"  , soit infos du net n 'y a vu que du feu, soit on peut vraiment taper son MBP ^^ ( j'adore dire ça ).

A suivre


----------



## Zitounesup (29 Mai 2006)

C'est tout simplement délire


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Mai 2006)

J'espère que VirtueDesktop sera un peu plus stable que celui qu'est dispo en ce moment parce j'ai réussi à le faire déconner et planter en 5 minutes chrono (il doit me rester un peu de flux de Windaube encore ^^). Sinon j'avoue que c'est très beau les effets bien que le système des bureaux virtuel est un peu déroutant ( indication nord , sud est , ouest ) et ca tourne en boucle ( c a d , on peut faire nord sud nord sud ) mais quand on rajoute l'est et l 'ouest c'est tres déroutant , on s'y pomme facilement.


Oui je sais, vous comprenez surement rien à ce que je dis mais essayer et vous verrez.

Donc je dirais que VirtueDesktop a de beaux jours devant lui car il ne fera que évoluer en mieux mais il lui reste à gagner en stabilité et en simplicité ( et je veux pouvoir changer le nom de mes bureaux moi , ca aussi ça m'a bien soulé    )

En tout cas pour aller avec Parallels WorkStation, ca pourrait le faire pas mal du tout.


----------



## sebaurel (29 Mai 2006)

Bon, voilà !!
Je suis a la maison avec mon PB et ... video

Ca fonctionne avec remote desktop, j'ai pas essayé avec virtue. Par contre j'ai testé Virtue seul, et ca me convient beaucoup plus que remote desktop.

Mais revenons au Smackbook. C'est bleuffant, un tape et hop on change de bureau !! 
Par contre faut oublier le coté nomade, on bouge le PB et hop ca change et hop ca rechange, ca bouge en permanance.
Lors de mon test, je n'ai pas reussi a aller vers la gauche, il allait toujours sur le bureau de droite. C'est surement une question de parametrage du script ou de calibration du SMS (Suden Motion Sensor) selon certain commentaire que j'ai put lire.

M'enfin, c'est trop top quand même. Seul bémol, il faut avoir une fenetre terminal ouverte avec le script qui tourne et faire tourner Remote desktop dans une fenetre Xcode. Je ne sais pas si on peut mettre tout ca plus "proprement" je ne suis pas un pro du Xcoce et du terminal.


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Mai 2006)

sebaurel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voilà !!
> Je suis a la maison avec mon PB et ... video
> 
> Ca fonctionne avec remote desktop, j'ai pas essayé avec virtue. Par contre j'ai testé Virtue seul, et ca me convient beaucoup plus que remote desktop.
> ...




AAAAAAAAH Sebaurel, tu es mon dieu, je te respecte         . Bravo pour ce merveilleux tape-style que tu nous a fait là, donc ce n'était pas un mythe cela existe vraiment, dès que j'ai mon MBP je le télécharge tout de suite XD  . Par contre pour résoudre ton problème de script et terminal, je dirais que même s'il n'est pas encore super stable VirtueDesktop est très propre.  C'ets un piti logiciel bien 

Vivement Juillet que le MBP Merom sorte et à moi le tape-style


----------



## sebaurel (30 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAH Sebaurel, tu es mon dieu, je te respecte         . Bravo pour ce merveilleux tape-style que tu nous a fait là, donc ce n'était pas un mythe cela existe vraiment, dès que j'ai mon MBP je le télécharge tout de suite XD  . Par contre pour résoudre ton problème de script et terminal, je dirais que même s'il n'est pas encore super stable VirtueDesktop est très propre.  C'ets un piti logiciel bien
> 
> Vivement Juillet que le MBP Merom sorte et à moi le tape-style



Merci, merci, ca fait plaisir.


Pour le script et terminal c'est pour que remote et smackbook fonctionne, mais je n'ai pas garder cette solution. Je pense que Erling Ellingsen va nous pondre un plugins ou carrément une appli pour rester dans l'axe d'apple : fonctionalité et simplicité.

Pour l'instant, je vais tester virtuedesktop quelque temps a la place de Remote Desktop.


----------



## La mouette (30 Mai 2006)

Y a aussi le MBP Jedi  

La force


----------



## sebaurel (30 Mai 2006)

Alors, J'ai tester aussi avec virtue.

Au passage, il ne faut pas aller dans la section download sur le site, mais sur la page d'acueil pour avoir la verison 0.52r155. C'est la seul version qui permet le changement a la claque. Et surtout qui ma permis de définir de nouveau bureau, de renomer les existant et qui ne plante pas.

Par contre, j'ai toujours le même problème, je ne bascule que vers la droite, même en tapant a gauche !!

Edit : Avec VirtueDesktop, il n'est possible de basculer que sur les écran d'un même latitude donc d'Est en Ouest, mais pas haut et bas. Il faut donc mettre tout les bureaux sur le même niveau, domage.


----------



## Dr_cube (2 Juin 2006)

Salut tout le monde ! 

Je viens de switcher, j'ai reçu mon MacBook mercredi, et je commence à vraimet l'utiliser, car j'avais des examens avant. 

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire : le plus difficile, c'est de s'y retrouver avec la position des touches du clavier ! (Tout le reste parait d'une incroyable simplicité ^^). 

J'ai installé DesktopManager et SmackBook. Quand je tappe sur le côté droit du Mac, ça marche.. Mais ça ne marche pas du côté gauche. Ca encore, ce n'est pas grave. Par contre, je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment on fait pour règler la sensibilité... J'ai l'impression de devoir tapper trop fort sur mon bô Macbook, et j'aimerais que ce soit plus sensible.. Est-ce que quelqu'un réussit à faire des règlages ? 

Merci beaucoup !

EDIT : C'est bon, j'ai réussis : j'ai juste changé les valeurs à la fin du programme smask.pl.. C'était à 30, j'ai mis à 15, et ça marche nickel. Ca marche dans les deux sens aussi !


----------



## Max777 (2 Juin 2006)

Je vois pas très bien mais le gars switch entre deux bureaux mac os ou un mac os et un windows xp ?


----------



## Dr_cube (2 Juin 2006)

Voila, SmackBook fonctionne très bien, et j'ai fait une petite vidéo pour le prouver, car certains semblent septiques. Il faut noter que j'étais sur un suport assez mou, et donc il amortissait les chocs, ce qui rendait l'ordi moins sensible que sur une table dure. 

http://dr.cube.free.fr/Cubenergy/photo_macbook/IMAG0012.ASF


Et il s'agit bien de passer d'un bureau à l'autre d'une même session, et dans MacOSX (pas Windows). 
Si j'ai réussis à faire marcher ce logiciel alors que je n'utilisais un Mac que depuis 2 heures, c'est que ça doit être super simple à faire, alors faites-le, parce que c'est assez utile.

PS : il vous faut VLC ou équivalent pour lire la vidéo (MPEG4).


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2006)

Le lien ne marche pas...


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Juin 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Le lien ne marche pas...



Ca remarche là en tout cas, mais on peut pas dire que la vidéo déborde de dynamisme ^^.

Tu devais être très fatigué Dr_Cube non ??


----------



## Dr_cube (2 Juin 2006)

J'ai eu une journée bien remplie en examens en effet ^^. Ca m'a cassé.. Mais bon, l'interêt de la vidéo n'est pas de montrer que je suis endormis, mais bien de montrer que smackbook marche ^^.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Juin 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu une journée bien remplie en examens en effet ^^. Ca m'a cassé.. Mais bon, l'interêt de la vidéo n'est pas de montrer que je suis endormis, mais bien de montrer que smackbook marche ^^.


Thanx...


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juin 2006)

Perfect en tout cas la vidéo, mais tu dis qu'on ne peut pas changer d'un OS à un autre, alors je sais pas si je confond ou pas mais sur un vidéo y'a un mec sur un MacBook Pro qui utilise le tape-style ( tiens ca fait longtemps  ) enter Mac Os Ixe  Windows XP et Ubuntu donc il me semble que ça doit être possible non ?


----------



## Max777 (3 Juin 2006)

Sympthique cette vidéo, donc on en est sure maintenant ça marche.


----------



## islacoulxii (3 Juin 2006)

Est ce que ceux qui l'ont installer peuvent donner un step by step de la procédure...

Apres l'install de Desktop manager... il faut aller ou? faire quoi? Inscrire quoi dans quoi?


Merci bcp et bien le bonsoir a madame!


----------



## angediabolic (3 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Perfect en tout cas la vidéo, mais tu dis qu'on ne peut pas changer d'un OS à un autre, alors je sais pas si je confond ou pas mais sur un vidéo y'a un mec sur un MacBook Pro qui utilise le tape-style ( tiens ca fait longtemps  ) enter Mac Os Ixe  Windows XP et Ubuntu donc il me semble que ça doit être possible non ?


Je vais peut-être dire une connerie mais avec un truc style parallels peut-être ????


----------



## Phil 39 (3 Juin 2006)

moi je comprend pas trop l'histoire "passer d'un OS a un autre OS" ??? je suis en OS X Tiger je vois pas pourquoi je voudrais passer en OS 9... c'est de ca que vous parlez ou je suis dans le champ ?

est-ce que ca fonctionne avec les fenêtres ordinaires ? si j'ai deux ou trois fenêtres safari d'ouvertes en même temps c'est possible de passer de l'une a l'autre en frappant sur l'écran ?


----------



## ultrabody (3 Juin 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Voila, SmackBook fonctionne très bien, et j'ai fait une petite vidéo pour le prouver, car certains semblent septiques. Il faut noter que j'étais sur un suport assez mou, et donc il amortissait les chocs, ce qui rendait l'ordi moins sensible que sur une table dure.
> 
> http://dr.cube.free.fr/Cubenergy/photo_macbook/IMAG0012.ASF
> 
> ...



bon ben ultra merci cube pour la vidéo 
je vais tester le logiciel de suite.... je pensais pas que ça pouvait fonctionner ...


----------



## ultrabody (3 Juin 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Voila, SmackBook fonctionne très bien, et j'ai fait une petite vidéo pour le prouver, car certains semblent septiques. Il faut noter que j'étais sur un suport assez mou, et donc il amortissait les chocs, ce qui rendait l'ordi moins sensible que sur une table dure.
> 
> http://dr.cube.free.fr/Cubenergy/photo_macbook/IMAG0012.ASF
> 
> ...



pourrais tu m'expliquer ou nous expliquer pour un newbie comme quoi comment tu fais fonctionner tt ça ?

d'"avance merci !


----------



## Dr_cube (3 Juin 2006)

Je vous rappelle que ya pas plus newbie que moi sur Mac... Je n'utilise mon MacBook que depuis hier... 

Alors, voici la démarche à suivre pour pouvoir utiliser Smackbook Pro : 

1 : Télécharger et installer DesktopManager. 
Pour cela, suivez ce lien : http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21594
Une fois que vous avez le fichier ".dmg", vous l'ouvrez, et vous mettez le .app dans votre repertoire d'Applications. Ensuite, lancez l'application DesktopManager.app. 

2 : Configurer DesktopManager. 
Configurez DesktopManager de manière à avoir 2 ou 3 bureaux. Règlez des transitions assez rapides. 

3 : Télécharger et installer Smackbook : 
Téléchargez ce fichier zip : http://blog.medallia.com/files/smackbook.zip
Décompressez-le quelque part (par exmple sur le bureau (Desktop)). 
Téléchargez le fichier amstracker sur le site osxbook.com. 
Mettez ce fichier amstracker dans le repertoire dans lequel vous avez décompressé le fichier smackbook.zip. 

4 : Configurer Smackbook : 
Ouvrez le fichier smack.pl, et remplacez les deux "30" (en bas, dans le dernier if) par des nombres plus petits ou plus grands, selon vos gouts. Ne mettez pas  nombre trop petits, car vous pourriez perdre le contrôl des changements de bureaux ^^. 

5 : Utiliser Smackbook : 
Ouvrez un Terminal. Et tappez successivement : (un retour à la ligne signifie qu'il faut appuyer sur Enter) : 
sh
cd Desktop/smackbook (Note : c'est l'adresse du repertoire dézipé)
perl smack.pl


Voila, après cela, laissez le Terminal ouvert. 
Normalement, si tout a été fait correctement, une claque sur votre ordi fera changer de bureau ! 

Au prochain démarrage, vous n'aurez qu'à ourir DesktopManager ET ouvrir le Terminal en tappant les trois lignes qui sont au dessus.


----------



## islacoulxii (3 Juin 2006)

J'ai tout fait comme indiquer.. il me dit que AMS est activé.. mais j'ai beau bougé le MAcbook: rien ne change...


----------



## ultrabody (3 Juin 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Je vous rappelle que ya pas plus newbie que moi sur Mac... Je n'utilise mon MacBook que depuis hier...
> 
> Alors, voici la démarche à suivre pour pouvoir utiliser Smackbook Pro :
> 
> ...



j'ai bien ce que tu avais indiqué ... mais celà ne fonctionne pas :

voilà où j'en suis :

sh-2.05b$ cd Desktop/smackbook01/
sh-2.05b$ perl smack.pl 
AMS hardware present and initialized




ps: voici le contenu du fichier smack.pl non modifié


use strict;

my $stable;

open F,"./AMSTracker -s -u0.01 |";
while(<F>) {
    my @a = /(-?\d+)/g;
    print, next if @a != 3;

    # we get a signed short written as two unsigned bytes
    $a[0] += 256 if $a[0] < 0;
    my $x = $a[1]*256 + $a[0];

    if(abs($x) < 20) { 
	$stable++; 
    } 

*    if(abs($x) > 30 && $stable > 30) *{
	$stable = 0;
	my $foo = $x < 0 ? 'Prev' : 'Next';
	system "./notify SwitchTo${foo}Workspace\n";
    }
}





ps2: faut il que je re démarre ?????


----------



## islacoulxii (3 Juin 2006)

pour faire avancer le scjhmilblik: faut il mettre les meme nombres a la place des 2 "30" ?

ou l'un plus petit et l'autre plus grand?


----------



## ultrabody (3 Juin 2006)

je pense que le code du script perl détecte la sensibilité du macbook si il est en mouvement.
et les chiffres qu'on nous devons modifiés doivent etre je pense la sensibilité du "contact" lorsqu'on tape le macbbok pour changer de bureaux....

quelqu'un peut me "traduire" par un algorithme ce que fait le script mais aussi à quoi correspondent les variabes svp ?  

d'avance merci

je continue mes tests en modifiant les valeurs mais ça ne fonctionne tj pas...


----------



## islacoulxii (3 Juin 2006)

J4ai trouvéééé!!
C'est pas desktop manager qu'il faut mais VirueDesktop !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ultrabody (3 Juin 2006)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> J4ai trouvéééé!!
> C'est pas desktop manager qu'il faut mais VirueDesktop !!!!!!!!!



peux tu me donner le lien pour le telecharger ? 
c'est virtual desktop ? ou Viruedesktop ?


----------



## islacoulxii (3 Juin 2006)

VirtueDesktop

Désolé...

la: virtuedesktops


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juin 2006)

Oui voilà c'est virtuedesktop , il est pas mal du tout mais pas encore très stable, et c'est ce dont je parlais lorsque je dis qu'on pouvait changer de OS XD, alors mauvaise langue :rateau: :rateau: . Donc le seul truc qui marche finalement avec le tape style c'est Parallels workstation avec Vitue desktop.

Et j'ai vu dans un autre opic sur MacG que il faut diminuer le chiffre 30 pourqu'il soit plus facile de le faire changer d'os ( de fenêtres quoi  )


----------



## ultrabody (3 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Oui voilà c'est virtuedesktop , il est pas mal du tout mais pas encore très stable, et c'est ce dont je parlais lorsque je dis qu'on pouvait changer de OS XD, alors mauvaise langue :rateau: :rateau: . Donc le seul truc qui marche finalement avec le tape style c'est Parallels workstation avec Vitue desktop.
> 
> Et j'ai vu dans un autre opic sur MacG que il faut diminuer le chiffre 30 pourqu'il soit plus facile de le faire changer d'os ( de fenêtres quoi  )




oki merci pour l'info... 
je l'ai installé t ça fonctionne bien... 
par contre, je n'ai que 2 bureaux, je ne peux en avoir plus ... 


j'ai réglé les paramètres à 20 c'est encore un peu trop sensible à mon gout... ^^

sion dr_cube tu utilises bien virtue desktop ?


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> oki merci pour l'info...
> je l'ai installé t ça fonctionne bien...
> par contre, je n'ai que 2 bureaux, je ne peux en avoir plus ...
> 
> ...




Bah dès qu'on installe VirtueDesktop on a 4 bureaux par défaut  , en tout cas moi j'en avais quatre. Regarde dans les préférences, tu y trouveras surement ta réponse


----------



## islacoulxii (5 Juin 2006)

par contre ne pas employer avec iAlertU (le truc d'alarme de bagnole) -> Ca fait planter le tout si le truc de la tap est enclenché...

voila voilouuuu


----------



## bouilla (11 Juin 2006)

y'a un truc que je comprend pas bien : j'ai voulu essayer moi aussi, mais sans le sensor motion. Je voudrais juste pouvoir passer d'un bureau a l'autre (windows et osx) avec les touches du clavier. Donc pas de soucis pour ça, j'ai installé parallels et desktop manager, les transitions passent bien de l'un a l'autre, par contre quand je passe du bureau osx au bureau parallels, parrallel workstation enleve automatiquement le fullscreen sur windows (ex : je suis sur le bureau "windows" avec windows en plein ecran, je repasse sur le bureau osx avec une combi de touche, puis je repasse sur windows et hop il enleve le full screen


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Moi quand je tape sur mon PowerBook il s'éteint ...
Il est vraiment succeptible .


----------



## bouilla (11 Juin 2006)

ah merde j'ai pas vu que j'etais sur le bar...mal barré pour avoir une réponse


----------



## nicolasf (11 Juin 2006)

Je trouve que c'est une super idée !

Je suis sur ibbok dernière génération donc avec le SuddenMotionSensor. Est-ce que ça pourrait marcher ?

Et autre question : cette technologie est-elle intégrée en hard au disque dur ou est-ce une solution logicielle ?

Merci.


----------



## juv (16 Juin 2006)

Salut,

Ce petit truc est une merville sur mon Macbook !
Par contre peut on lancer automatiquement la commande terminal (script, automator?)?


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que c'est une super idée !
> 
> Je suis sur ibbok dernière génération donc avec le SuddenMotionSensor. Est-ce que ça pourrait marcher ?
> 
> ...



Oui ca peus marcher, du moment que la machine a le SMS c'est bon.


----------



## elKBron (16 Juin 2006)

et comment savoir nos machines ont le SMS ???
j'ai plusieurs PB chez moi... et voudrais bien m'amuser un peu avec ce ... ... truc 
y a un endroit qui recense les machines qui le possèdent ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Max777 (16 Juin 2006)

http://blog.medallia.com/2006/06/shadowbook.html

la nouvelle version !


----------



## Aerochris (16 Juin 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> et comment savoir nos machines ont le SMS ???
> j'ai plusieurs PB chez moi... et voudrais bien m'amuser un peu avec ce ... ... truc
> y a un endroit qui recense les machines qui le possèdent ?
> merci d'avance



Les machines qui ont le SMS sont la dérniére génération d'ibook et de powerbook, la derniére rev, apres bien sur MB et MBP (je suis pas sur a 100% pour les powerbook, peut etre que l'avant derniere rev l'avait)


----------



## elKBron (16 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Les machines qui ont le SMS sont la dérniére génération d'ibook et de powerbook, la derniére rev, apres bien sur MB et MBP (je suis pas sur a 100% pour les powerbook, peut etre que l'avant derniere rev l'avait)


merci pour la rapidité de la réponse !!! 
bon, ben c est pas encore pour moi, koi


----------



## naas (16 Juin 2006)

Un flipper..

benh voui un jeu de flipper qui intègre le tilt y tout y tout :love: 

trop bon de taper sur le mac comme sur les flipper


----------



## chupastar (25 Juin 2006)

J'ai installé Windows XP sur mon Mac grâce à Parallels Desktop, j'ai fait un petit tuto d'installation sur mon site, c'est tout en images, alors pour les curieux ça se passe ici.


----------



## HImac in touch (26 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé Windows XP sur mon Mac grâce à Parallels Desktop, j'ai fait un petit tuto d'installation sur mon site, c'est tout en images, alors pour les curieux ça se passe ici.




Merci c'est cool , ça va surement me servir pour quand j'aurais mon MBP


----------



## ultrabody (27 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé Windows XP sur mon Mac grâce à Parallels Desktop, j'ai fait un petit tuto d'installation sur mon site, c'est tout en images, alors pour les curieux ça se passe ici.



ça c'est fort !!
aurevoir boot camp ? :d


----------



## juliuslechien (28 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous,

J'ai installé cette merveille ça fonctionne sauf sur 2 points :

Je trouve que la bêbete est très sensible j'ai augmenté et diminué les valeurs, je ne vois pas de différences.
Je suis avec virtuedesktop, j'ai 4 bureaux mais cela ne me permet de changer qu'entre 2, soit les 2 premiers, soit les 2 derniers. Comment faire ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Septembre 2006)

juliuslechien a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai installé cette merveille ça fonctionne sauf sur 2 points :
> 
> ...


J'ai installé Virtuel Desktop et j'ai pas de problèmes avec la sensibilité par contre je confirme on ne peux alterner (pour le moment ?) qu'entre deux bureaux...


----------

